# Started Stimming and feel so emotional?



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies been on nasal spray for 6 days and had my scan yesterday my lining is lovely and thin and i have started stimming last night, well today i have been crying and all sorts one min im fine the next im angry and the next im crying i know u can be emotional whilst stimming i was last time but not after one day.  Has anyone had this emotional rollercoaster whilst stimming so early.  Need a hug    i must be crazy giving myself hugs 

Shye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Shye

I could have written this post. I d/regged with an injection instead of nasal spray but the effects are exactly the same. I burst into tears at work and could not stop and I have been exploding at my husband over absolutely nothing. I was not like this on the last two cycles when I had exactly the same meds.
 Sending you a big  .

I have been told that it is known on ff as PBFH syndrome (psychotic b*tch from hell syndrome  )

Sending you lots of lucky bubbles to cheer you up hun

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Cheers hunny lease i know im not alone then  Oh well its all worth it but its awful because my mum came over tonight and she dont know im doing this cycle of IVF-EGG SHARE as i know she will worry and i dont really want her to know about egg share as i dont think she would understand, well anyway sorry i do go on u need to tell me to shut up sometimes .  I was washing up and she was talking to me and i just started crying and she was really worried and now thinks im hiding something she even went and got my dp but obviously he knew and just tryed to make me laugh bless him, just hope im not in paying for shopping or something next time .  

Good luck with your cycle hunny, we may be 2ww buddies going mad together xxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Good morning Shye

Just checking in. I hope you are feeling OK today.

I will be flying out to Spain on the 22nd of Jan, with ET scheduled for the 25th (if my snow babies survive the thaw        - we only have two left). I am on a medicated cycle so the dates are pretty much fixed.

Helen
xx


----------

